# απονιτροποίηση = denitrification / νιτροποίηση = nitrification



## Zazula (Oct 22, 2013)

Μια από τις λέξεις του μήνα για τον Σεπτέμβρη —αλλά κυρίως για όσους είναι μακριά απ' την Αθήνα :)— είναι ο νεολογικός όρος *απονιτροποίηση *(βλ. λ.χ. http://www.paseges.gr/el/news/Telikh-katataxh-gia-thn-aponitropoihsh-sto-Kilkis).
Αρκετές και οι σχετικές διδακτορικές διατριβές:

http://phdtheses.ekt.gr/eadd/simple-search?query=Απονιτροποίηση+&submit.x=4&submit.y=5
http://openarchives.gr/search/Απονιτροποίηση
Οπότε ανακεφαλαιώνουμε:

*απονιτροποίηση *= *denitrification *(http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Denitrification)
*νιτροποίηση *= *nitrification* (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nitrification)


----------



## daeman (Oct 22, 2013)

...
Η _*απονίτρωση *_δηλαδή πάπαλα;

Γιατί έτσι τη θυμάμαι και τη βρίσκω σε πολύ καλές πηγές. Ενδεικτικά:

*απονίτρωση/διάσπαση νιτρικών*

1) The loss of nitrogen from soil by biological or chemical means. It is a gaseous loss, unrelated to loss by physical processes such as through leachates. 2) The breakdown of nitrates by soil bacteria, resulting in the release of free nitrogen. This process takes place under anaerobic conditions, such as are found in water-logged soil, and it reduces soil fertility. (Source: WRIGHT / ALL)
*Terminology source:* http://www.eionet.europa.eu
​Μεταφράσεις: 
إزالة النترتة, Деазотиране, обедняване откъм азот, denitrifikace, denitrificering, Denitrifikation, *denitrification*, denitrification, desnitrificación, denitrifikatsioon, desnitrifikazio, typen t. nitraattien poistaminen t. poistuminen, dénitrification, nitrátmentesítés, denitrificazione, azoto (pa)šalinimas, denitrifikācija, denitrificatie, denitrifikasjon, denitryfikacja, desnitrificação, denitrificare, денитрификация, denitrifikácia, denitrifikacija, denitrifiering;denitrifikation

Πηγή: Ευρωπαϊκός Οργανισμός Περιβάλλοντος, Υπηρεσία περιβαλλοντικής ορολογίας και εντοπισμού (ETDS)


*απονίτρωση *(Βιολ.). Η αναγωγή των νιτρικών αλάτων σε μια ποικιλία ανηγμένων προϊόντων. Α. γίνεται στο έδαφος με τη δράση πολυάριθμων μικροοργανισμών, με τελικό αποτέλεσμα τον σχηματισμό αεριού αζώτου (Ν2) ή άλλων αέριων ενώσεων του αζώτου, όπως το μονοξείδιο (ΝΟ) και το διοξείδιο του αζώτου (ΝΟ2). Η α. εμφανίζεται σε όλα τα εδάφη, αν και απαιτούνται ειδικές συνθήκες υγρασίας και θερμοκρασίας. Το φαινόμενο αυτό έχει αρνητικές συνέπειες στη γεωργία, εφόσον το αέριο άζωτο που σχηματίζεται διαχέεται στην ατμόσφαιρα, γεγονός που μπορεί να οδηγήσει σε σημαντική απώλεια του εδαφικού αζώτου, με άμεσο επακόλουθο τη μείωση της γονιμότητας του εδάφους. Σε άλλες περιπτώσεις, ορισμένοι μικροοργανισμοί κατέχουν ενζυμικά συστήματα για να ανάγουν τις νιτρικές ενώσεις σε αμμωνία, η οποία μπορεί στη συνέχεια να ενσωματωθεί στα αμινοξέα του οργανισμού.  Την α. μπορεί να πραγματοποιεί μια ομάδα μικροοργανισμών που περιλαμβάνει βακτήρια, μύκητες και φύκη. Ορισμένοι δυνητικά αναερόβιοι οργανισμοί μπορούν να ανάγουν τις νιτρικές ενώσεις σε νιτρώδεις ως πηγή ενέργειας, όπως τα βακτήρια Escherichia, Bacillus, Enterobacter, κ.ά. Άλλοι μικροοργανισμοί έχουν πληρέστερα ενζυμικά συστήματα, τα οποία και ανάγουν τις νιτρικές ενώσεις σε μοριακό άζωτο, όπως το Thiobacillus denitrificans και διάφορα είδη του γένους Pseudomonas. Οι απονιτρωτικοί μικροοργανισμοί αφθονούν στα οργανικά συστατικά του εδάφους, στα περιττώματα των ζώων και στο άχυρο. Βλ. λ. *αζώτου, κύκλος*.
Πηγή: ΔΟΜΗ


*denitrification: απονίτρωση*
διαδικασία που πραγματοποιείται από ειδικά βακτήρια τα οποία με μείωση των νιτρικών ιόντων παράγουν ελεύθερο άζωτο (N2).
Πηγή: Βιολεξικό


*απονιτρωτικός *- απονιτρωτική -απονιτρωτικό (επίθετο) [ ΕΤΥΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ :‹από + νιτρωτικός ‹ νίτρο + κατάλ. -ικός]


αυτός που ανήκει ή αναφέρεται στην απονίτρωση
(βιολ. γεωπ.) απονιτρωτικά βακτήρια, τα βακτήρια, οι μικροοργανισμοί που πραγματοποιούν την *απονίτρωση *του εδάφους και που τα σημαντικότερα απ` αυτά είναι "ο βάκιλλος ο απονιτρωτικός" και το "βακτήριο το φθορίζον"
Πηγή: Livepedia


Και μένα μ' αρέσει η ποίηση, μα όχι παντού και πάντα. :)


----------



## Zazula (Oct 22, 2013)

daeman said:


> Η _*απονίτρωση *_δηλαδή πάπαλα;


Χμμ, καλώς ή κακώς (από ορολογική άποψη, μάλλον κακώς) η _απονιτροποίηση _έγινε ο όρος που, μέσω των τοπικών εφημερίδων κττ (δεν μπορεί, θα την έπιασε κι εσένα το μάτι ή τ' αυτί σου!), κερδίζει έδαφος στον μέσο άνθρωπο. Και συνήθως αυτό που κολλάει στα χείλη τού μ.α. είναι κι αυτό που εδραιώνεται σε βάρος παλιότερων, καθιερωμένων όρων.


----------



## daeman (Oct 22, 2013)

...
Ναι, την έχω δει, Ζαζ, και την πρώτη φορά απόρησα με τον ποιητικό οίστρο. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι νέο, αμιγώς ελληνικό ορολογικό εφεύρημα. Υποψιάζομαι μεγάλη επίδραση από τη μεταφραστική αντιστοιχία -ation => -ποίηση.

Τι να κάνουμε, θα την καταπιούμε κι αυτή την -ποίηση, άμα επικρατήσει. Προς το παρόν όμως, θα μείνω στην -ωση. 
Προτιμώ την πράξη της ώσης από τη θεωρία της ποίησης. :laugh:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 22, 2013)

Μήπως θα έπρεπε να υπάρχουν στον τίτλο και οι παλιότεροι και ορολογικά ορθότεροι όροι; Στο κάτω κάτω, αν είναι άστοχη (να μην πω λάθος) μια απόδοση, ίσως βοηθήσουμε να ανακοπεί η διάδοσή της.


----------



## daeman (Oct 22, 2013)

...
Η *νιτροποίηση *δεν πρέπει να πειραχτεί, γιατί είναι καθιερωμένη, ενώ η *νίτρωση *(που θα ήταν το το αναμενόμενο αντίθετο της _απονίτρωσης_) σημαίνει κάτι άλλο, το *nitration*:

*νιτροποίηση *(Βιοχ.). Βιολογική διαδικασία που λαμβάνει χώρα στο έδαφος και στα λιμνάζοντα νερά με τη δράση ορισμένων μικροοργανισμών (νιτροποιητικά βακτήρια) και με την οποία μετατρέπεται η αμμωνία σε νιτρικό οξύ. Συγκεκριμένα, στη διαδικασία αυτή εμπλέκονται τα είδη των βακτηριακών γενών Nitrοsοmοnas και Νitrobacter. Τα πρώτα πραγματοποιούν την αντίδραση οξείδωσης της αμμωνίας με ταυτόχρονο σχηματισμό νιτρώδους οξέος, ενώ τα δεύτερα οξειδώνουν το νιτρώδες οξύ προς νιτρικό οξύ. Και οι δύο οργανισμοί χρησιμοποιούν για την ανάπτυξή τους την ενέργεια που απελευθερώνεται από τις αντίστοιχες αντιδράσεις. Οι οργανισμοί αυτοί συναντώνται οπουδήποτε υπάρχουν καλλιεργούμενα εδάφη· αναπτύσσουν μεταξύ τους μια μικροβιακή συνεργασία, η οποία δρα συνεχώς και εξασφαλίζει τη ν. των αζωτούχων οργανικών ουσιών. Στα διάφορα εδάφη, ανάλογα με την περιεκτικότητά τους σε αμμωνιακές ενώσεις, δρουν διαφορετικά είδη βακτηρίων, περισσότερο ή λιγότερο ανθεκτικά.  Η σημασία της ν. είναι τεράστια για τη γονιμότητα του εδάφους, γιατί συμμετέχει στη μετατροπή του οργανικού αζώτου (το οποίο δεν μπορεί να προσληφθεί από τα φυτά) σε ευπρόσληπτα νιτρικά ιόντα. Τα νιτροποιητικά βακτήρια συναντούν, επίσης, εφαρμογή σε κυκλώματα ανακύκλωσης νερού για τη διατήρηση ψαριών (π.χ. σε ενυδρεία), απομακρύνοντας από το περιβάλλον των ψαριών την τοξική αμμωνία. Βλ. λ. *αζώτου, κύκλος.
*
*νιτροποιητικά βακτήρια *(Βιολ.). Χαρακτηρισμός των βακτηρίων που συμμετέχουν στη *νιτροποίηση *και στον βιοχημικό κύκλο του αζώτου. Βλ. λ. *νιτροποίηση*· *αζώτου, κύκλος*.

*νίτρωση *(Χημ.). θεμελιώδης εργασία στην οργανική χημική βιομηχανία, η οποία συνίσταται στην εισαγωγή μιας νιτροομάδας (-ΝΟi) σε αντικατάσταση ενός ατόμου οργανικού υδρογόνου.  Η δραστικότητα κατά τη ν. ποικίλλει ανάλογα με τη φύση των ενώσεων· μερικές ουσίες (όπως οι φαινόλες) μπορούν να νιτρωθούν με αραιό νιτρικό οξύ, ενώ άλλες απαιτούν πυκνό ή ατμίζον. Σε ειδικές περιπτώσεις χρησιμοποιούνται ακόμα μέσα ν. διαφορετικά από το νιτρικό οξύ, όπως οργανικά νιτρίλια, μεταλλικά νιτρώδη και τετροξείδιο του αζώτου. [...]

Πηγή: ΔΟΜΗ

Και στη Livepedia για τη *νίτρωση*.


Η αντίρρησή μου ήταν για την _απονιτροποίηση _σε σχέση με την καθιερωμένη _απονίτρωση_, αλλά δεν σκέφτηκα από την αρχή και αυτό τον παράγοντα που συνηγορεί υπέρ του ζεύγους _νιτροποίηση /απονιτροποίηση_. 

Την *απονίτρωση *πάντως θα την έβαζα στον τίτλο: ακόμη και αν / όταν η _απονιτροποίηση _επικρατήσει απόλυτα, θα είχε ιστορική αξία και μεταφραστική χρησιμότητα.

Στραβός είναι τούτος ο γιαλός και στραβαρμενίζουμε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 22, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μήπως θα έπρεπε να υπάρχουν στον τίτλο και οι παλιότεροι και ορολογικά ορθότεροι όροι; Στο κάτω κάτω, αν είναι άστοχη (να μην πω λάθος) μια απόδοση, ίσως βοηθήσουμε να ανακοπεί η διάδοσή της.


Επομένως, άκυρη η απορία/παρατήρηση. Μερσί.


----------



## nickel (Oct 22, 2013)

Εκεί που συχνά λέμε «μα γιατί _δυτικοποίηση_ αφού μπορούμε να πούμε _εκδυτικισμός_» και διαμαρτυρόμαστε για τα πολλά σε -_ποίηση_ όταν έχουμε τα -_ωση_ και -_ισμός_ (φανταστείτε, ας πούμε, να πηγαίναμε προς τα πίσω και να λέγαμε _ισοπεδοποίηση_ αντί για _ισοπέδωση_), ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι τα _-fication_ και _-faction_ είναι τα πλησιέστερα αντίστοιχα της -_ποίησης_. 

Ας δούμε και κάτι άλλο: αφού μιλάμε για μετατροπή σε νιτρικό οξύ ή νιτρικά άλατα και, τέλος πάντων, η λέξη _νιτρικός_ παίζει συνέχεια μπροστά στα μάτια μου και όχι η λέξη _νίτρο_, υποθέτω ότι έχουν δίκιο και οι λίγοι που χρησιμοποιούν τους κατά τι μακρύτερους όρους _νιτρικοποίηση_ και _απονιτρικοποίηση_, και οι _νιτροποίηση_ και _απονιτροποίηση_ είναι απλολογίες.

Α, ναι: διαδεδομένη είναι βέβαια η _ανισοπεδοποίηση_... 

( Αν είναι να πω αργότερα «μα τι γυρεύω εγώ στη χημεία;», δεν έχω πρόβλημα να το πω κι από τώρα: Μα τι γυρεύω εγώ στη χημεία; )


----------



## daeman (Oct 22, 2013)

nickel said:


> ... ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι τα _-fication_ και _-faction_ είναι τα πλησιέστερα αντίστοιχα της -_ποίησης_.
> ...



There are some ramifications, though. In any case, we can't get no satisfaction, καμία επιλογή δεν μας *ευχαριστοποιεί απόλυτα δεν μας προσφέρει απόλυτη *ικάνωση *ικανίκωση ευχαρίστηση:






Factiously yours,

Satis


----------

